# [DMsGuild] Last Stand - Character Options for a Worthy Death!



## Panfilo (May 28, 2018)

Howdy folks! Hope you're having a pleasant Monday (wut). Behold; the press release for my first foray into the DM's Guild!

Shouldn't a game that combines epic fantasy combat with high-stakes lethality have some set of rules and options to ensure a dying player character goes out on their shield? *Last Stand - A Worthy Death *is a character option supplement that answers that question with a resounding "YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT IT SHOULD!"


Included in this Pay What You Want PDF, you'll find over 30 options for the core classes of Dungeons & Dragons 5E that give player characters the mechanical means to make their final hour their finest. Last Stands run the gamut from spectacular attacks, to villain-confounding gambits, to rule-bending remixes of spells and class features. These options provide a sort of "epicness insurance," invoked only when a player character is facing their ultimate demise.


Every table is different, and this supplement is written with that in mind. _Last Stand_ includes variant rules and design guidelines to help ensure that these unique, impactful options fit into your particular D&D adventure. Each Last Stand can be elegantly implemented in a high-power or medium-power version, depending on the tone of the campaign. Methods for creating your own Last Stand options are also included, as well as advice on how best to deal with the social aspects of implementation.


If you've ever had the experience of wanting to go out with a bang, only for the rules to provide you with a whimper - or if you want to create a play experience in which high-risk behavior is rewarded despite a gritty approach towards death - this is the supplement you've been waiting for. _Last Stand_ is setting-agnostic and easily introduced to a campaign already in progress. Try it out in your game, and if you die - die well!




P.S. If you end up downloading the PDF, feel free to send me any constructive feedback you have, and if the mood strikes you - leave a review or share it on your social mediums!


----------



## Panfilo (Jun 23, 2018)

*This product has been updated with new free content!* As promised in the original supplement, I have added new options for the Blood Hunter, Artificer and more - *ten new Last Stand options* in all! If you haven't already given it a try, everything is still Pay What You Want. So head on over to the DM's Guild and check it out!


----------



## arcadia7366 (Jun 28, 2018)

I quickly glance threw it; interesting


----------

